# To port or not to port, that is the ?



## JustplainKevin (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a pair of 6X9 in a relatively small enclosures(about 11X8X4). These are powered by a little 25X25W amp that I have had for about 12 years. I sounds OK when most music is played but the bass is sorta weak. I was considering drilling a hole and installing a port to let the speakers breathe a little more. I think any port would help but I am looking for some advise on port size and length to ge tthe best performance.

These may get more power soon since one channel of the amp started acting up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmm...maybe try to look up info on the speaker, and see if a port is recommended...also, make sure that the reason why the speaketrs dont sound too good is because of the size of the enclusure, and not necessarily the TYPE


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have the specs on the speaker?
Qes and Fs to be specific?

You also have them in a .15cf enclosure, which is a tad on the small side for 6x9s. Can you get the speakers to bottom out or distort by turning it up (not all the way into clipping, just at high volume)? If not, or if it's very hard then you could build some new enclosures that are closer to .25cf each.


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

JustplainKevin said:


> I have a pair of 6X9 in a relatively small enclosures(about 11X8X4). These are powered by a little 25X25W amp that I have had for about 12 years. I sounds OK when most music is played but the bass is sorta weak. I was considering drilling a hole and installing a port to let the speakers breathe a little more. I think any port would help but I am looking for some advise on port size and length to ge tthe best performance.
> 
> These may get more power soon since one channel of the amp started acting up.


i've got a ported polk audio enclosure for you if interested (componet c4?, i'll have to check.) or if you wanna get rid of the 6x9's let me know. the enclosure was built to hold 4 6x9's, 2 sets woofers facing one another, wired in a series. the enclosure is pretty trick. 
im located in NC too....

i'll take pics.


----------



## JustplainKevin (Jan 29, 2004)

If I make any changes like that I will get some better speakers to go in the stock rear location then add a powered sub that can be hidden under one of the seats.

These are three-way speakers so they are probably not a good option for the box that you mentioned.


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

REDLINEse-r said:


> i've got a ported polk audio enclosure for you if interested (componet c4?, i'll have to check.) or if you wanna get rid of the 6x9's let me know. the enclosure was built to hold 4 6x9's, 2 sets woofers facing one another, wired in parallel. the enclosure is pretty trick.
> im located in NC too....
> 
> i'll take pics.


well, just incase anyone is wondering what it looks like...

the pics are at...

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287644719


----------

